# Contador Sincrono BCD ascendente(0-9)



## huguiyo (Feb 19, 2011)

Hola a todos, mi problema es este:
  Tengo un contador 0-9 (como lo describe el título) listo en CIRCUIT MAKER (FUNCIONA PERFECTO) hecho con Integrados CD4027BE (flips flops JK).

   PERO: No funciona en LIVEWIRE y lo necesito en este último programa ya que necesito para generar el pcb y montarlo en una placa de baquelita..

Quien me pudiera ayudar, por favor, lo necesito con los mismos Integrados ya que son los que tengo a la mano...

SI me PUDIERAN DAR OTRA SOLUCIÓN, como otro programa que no sea livewire-PCB wizard, esta bien, sólo con la condición que se usen los integrados antes mencionados y el 7447 (BCD a decimal)

Aqui adjunto el circuito en Circuit maker (si funciona) y tambien en LIVEWIRE (no funciona)


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 19, 2011)

Pues revisando las imágenes noté que hay una diferencia entre ambos circuitos, en el circuit maker usas una AND de 3 entradas (7411) y en el LIVEWIRE la sustituyes por 2 AND de 2 entradas (7408), y esa pequeña diferencia me cambió el resultado de un circuito que hice hace algún tiempo, tiene que tomar en cuenta que las compuertas no son instantáneas, tienen su tiempo de retraso, aunque muy pequeño existe.


----------



## huguiyo (Feb 19, 2011)

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta Sp_27 ..

Ya intente cambiando la de dos entradas por una AND de 3 entradas 74ls11 y nadaa!!

*QUE* se supone *QUE* esta mal??... porque en el circuit maker si funciona y a*C*á nooo



sp_27 dijo:


> pues revisando las imágenes noté que hay una diferencia entre ambos circuitos, en el circuit maker usas una and de 3 entradas (7411) y en el livewire la sustituyes por 2 and de 2 entradas (7408), y esa pequeña diferencia me cambió el resultado de un circuito que hice hace algún tiempo, tiene que tomar en cuenta que las compuertas no son instantáneas, tienen su tiempo de retraso, aunque muy pequeño existe.



:s:s:s:s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SOLO CUANTA DOS ESTADOS 9-1 (9y1-9y1)


----------



## phavlo (Feb 19, 2011)

huguiyo un consejo, escribí las palabras completas y bien por que si no te van a moderar, no uses lenguajes sms, cuidemos el lenguaje del foro..

saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 19, 2011)

Hola.

Ya funciona el circuito. Tenías que poner los LEDs en ánodo común y conectar bien el codifcador de 7 segmentos.
Para que funcione correctamente en modo real, debe poner los teminales R y S (no usados) a tierra.
No se debe dejar las entradas (no las salidas) no usadas en los Cmos sin conectar a tierra o +Vcc.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## huguiyo (Feb 19, 2011)

GRACIAS elaficionado!.... ya probé tu modifica*C*ión y corre bien, pero que raro, porque en mi circuito (que no funciona) modifique de igual manera tu hiciste tu y sigue sin funcionar... tienes idea de porque??.. osea hice las conexiones l decodificador exactamente como dijiste y nadaa.. se supone que si esta igual al tuyo deberia funcionar pero nada!...

Como los leds en anodo comun no entiendo (te refieres al display de 7 segmentos?) 



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Ya funciona el circuito. Tenías que poner los LEDs en ánodo común y conectar bien el codifcador de 7 segmentos.
> Para que funcione correctamente en modo real, debe poner los teminales R y S (no usados) a tierra.
> ...


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola.

Si me refiero a la pantalla o display de 7 segmentos.
Hay dos tipos de pantallas de ánodo común y cátodo común.



Suponiendo que tu circuito está bien, puede ser que la pantalla que tienes no sea la correcta para el 7447 (ánodo común). Debe averiguar que tipo de display tienes.
Sí es cátodo común puedes usa el 7448, que es idéntico al 7447, pero para cátodo común. es decir, 7447 (ánodo común), 7448 (cátodo común).

Chao. 
elaficionado.


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola huguiyo

Creo saber el porque NO funciona tu circuito y el de elaficionado SI.

Para empezar Tú tienes una mezcla de circuitos de las familias CMOS y TTL. Claro, igual que el aficionado, pero Él tiene programada la fuente en 5V aquí:
Tools -> Simulations -> Power Supply 5 volts; Con lo que CMOS y TTL, En LiveWire, seán compatibles. NO así en la realidad.

En cambio Tú tienes:
Tools -> Simulations -> Power Supply 9 volts; Con lo que CMOS y TTL, En LiveWire, NO seán compatibles. NI en la realidad.

Ten cuidado con esto ya que en la realidad no son compatibles CMOS 40xx, 45xx con 74LSxx. Pero sí con 74HCxx.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## huguiyo (Feb 20, 2011)

MIL GRACIAS!!....elaficionado y MrCarlos!.. son unos capos!.. 
Es mi primer tema en estos foros (sólo era espectador, primera vez que publico una duda) y ya me han ayudado bastanteee !!.... gracias señores!...

* gracias MrCarlos. modifiqué lo de la fuente a 5 voltios!.. (FUNCIONÓ EN UNA!!), pero resulta que el Display seguía quieto.. busqué y busqué y no encontraba el display ánodo comun (que en teoría si sabia que display utilizar), sólo habia uno; resulta que después me di cuenta recién que habia una opcion en el menú contextual del display para escojer entre ÁNODO y CÁTODO común.. 

PROBLEMA RESUELTO... 

NUEVAMENTE GRACIAS... ahora ya se algo más sobre livewire! 



MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola huguiyo
> 
> Creo saber el porque NO funciona tu circuito y el de elaficionado SI.
> 
> ...





* ENTONCES EL MOMENTO DE ARMAR EL CIRCUITO EN LA REALIDAD, QUE DEBO HACER CON RESPECTO A LA INCOMPATIBILIDAD DE ESTAS FAMILIAS LÓGICAS??....

Pido disculpas si la pregunta es muy tonta o muy obvia, recién estoy llevando el curso y no se mucho.*


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola hugiyo

Pues utiliza solo CMOS o solo TTL(74LSxx).
Dentro de la famila TTL hay unos que son compatibles con la Familia CMOS, creo son 74HCxx.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## huguiyo (Feb 21, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola hugiyo
> 
> Pues utiliza solo CMOS o solo TTL(74LSxx).
> Dentro de la famila TTL hay unos que son compatibles con la Familia CMOS, creo son 74HCxx.
> ...



TODO CLARO.

MrCarlos quisiera me ayudaras con otra duda, espero puedas.

Quiero Diseñar un contador (BCD con display de 7 seg. anodo comun) Ascendente/Descendente (0-9/9-0) Automático. Hice uno binario 0-7/7-0 pero con switch, pero ahi no tengo problema. 
Quisiera ayuda para hacer que sea automático, eh visto por ahi un diseño (binario 0-15/15-0) con un 5to flipflop el cual "Desciende" el circuito en 1111, y lo "asciende" en 0000, pero quisiera entender la lógica de eso, o alguna forma diferente, pero que pueda entender porque de un diagrama no puedo sacar mucho. Una Tabla de verdad (planteada suficiente, no necesariamente pido todo resuelto) me serviría mucho para entender la logica de como hacer que automaticamente el contador ascienda y descienda..

Repito: solo quisiera poder entender la lógica de como un 5to flipflop (o cualquier otro arreglo) hacen el proceso de conteo asc/desc automatico.

MrCarlos Acudo a usted ya que eh visto bastantes respuestas utiles en estos y muchos otros posts, lo que me hace creer que es muy capaz de atender mis dudas!..Pero en fin espero ayuda de parte de todo el FORO 

Espero respuesta , gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 21, 2011)

Hola huguiyo

Entiendo que quieres hacer un contador BCD automático Ascendente/Descendente de 0 a 9.
Pero quieres entender la lógica de cómo funciona, en el sentido de “por qué o cómo lo hace”.
Digamos: saber la metodología para llevar a cabo cualquier tipo de contador.
Cierto ?.....

Es un poco arduo el mostrar aquí esa metodología; máxime que desconozco el grado de conocimientos que tengas al respecto. Pero, si llegaste a Marte supongo que podrás entender algo de lo poco que yo creo saber desarrollando, entre los dos, ese contador que pretendes hacer.

Primero: con qué circuito integrado deseas hacer ese contador, con Flip-Flop’s JK, Tipo D, o con un contador integrado BCD que ya tenga la facilidad de contar en ambos sentidos ?.

Qué tanto conoces de compuertas Lógicas, decodificadores, multiplexores, Etc. ?

Yo con mucho gusto te ayudaré pero dame más datos al respecto de ese contador que pretendes hacer; en el trayecto de ese desarrollo irás viendo la metodología para llevar a buen termino tu contador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## huguiyo (Feb 24, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola huguiyo
> 
> Entiendo que quieres hacer un contador BCD automático Ascendente/Descendente de 0 a 9.
> Pero quieres entender la lógica de cómo funciona, en el sentido de “por qué o cómo lo hace”.
> ...




Quiero hacer un contador con FFs JK, recien estoy iniciando el curso solo conosco flip flops (osea se todo lo que es logica combinacional y estoy iniciando en secuencial).. pero puedo adelantarme y leer sobre decodificadores o multiplexores o el tema que haga falta para poder  entender tu ayuda (y que no sea muy avanzado para mi nivel), el curso esta yendo lento recien la semana k viene entraremos a diseño de contadores pero quiero adelantarme por mi cuenta, espero recibir tu ayuda..

gracias de antemano


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 25, 2011)

Hola huguiyo

El contador con Flip-Flop’s J-K se puede lograr conectando la 
Q del Primero al Clock del segundo, 
Q del Segundo al Clock del tercero,
Q del Tercero al Clock del cuarto, a este tipo de conexión la llaman CASCADA.
Las J’s y las K’s se conectan al positivo de la fuente.
Las SET, RESET, CLEAR se conectan a donde no sean ciertas; Si altas son ciertas se conectan a tierra para que no lo sean.
Aplicas los pulsos al clock del primer Flip-Flop y el contador empezará a contar.

Otro modo de hacerlo es conectar la J a la Q negada y la K a la Q de cada Flip-Flop. Todo lo demás es igual.

Qué simulador tienes para hacer tus prácticas ?.

Dale una estudiada al contenido en el PDF adjunto en este enlace.https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-0-15-flip-flop-d-5385/ 
Ve armando un contador con las recomendaciones de arriba.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Boone1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Tengo una duda... Como le hago en ese circuito para hacerlo DESCENDENTE?


----------



## BKAR (Nov 24, 2011)

el enlace que mando Mr Carlos?
bueno mejor lee https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-contador-2088/


----------



## flechas (Ago 8, 2012)

muchachos necesito un favor un contador digital que funcione con flip flop y muetre en display hasta 12 ya lo hice funcionar hasta nueve pero no se como adaptarle el otro display para que llegue a 12 y se detenga les agradesco su colaboracion.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 8, 2012)

Hola flechas

Bien, vamos viendo tu contador que llega hasta el 9 y a partir de él agregar lo necesario para que muestre en 2 Display’s hasta el 12.

Adjunta el archivo que se genera con tu simulador comprimiéndolo con WinZip o WinRar.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

